# Playboy - Umfrage



## PackerGermany (12 Apr. 2014)

Habe hier mal eine Liste erstellt mit deutschsprachigen Damen, bei denen ich Spaß hätte Sie mal auf dem Playboy-Cover zu sehen. 
Es sind nur Damen bei denen mir nicht bekannt ist, dass es irgendwann einmal freizügige Fotos gegeben hat.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Apr. 2014)

*Du Hast Madeleine Wehle Vergessen*


----------



## PackerGermany (12 Apr. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Du Hast Madeleine Wehle Vergessen*



Sorry, aber deshalb habe ich dabei geschrieben. "Damen an denen ICH Spaß hätte" 

:thumbup:

Und da hätte ich auch gerne noch ein paar hinzu gefügt, aber mehr als 30 gibt es ja nicht zur Auswahl bei den Umfragen.


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Apr. 2014)

Vor ein paar Jahren hätte ich an erster Stelle die Babsi Schöneberger genannt. Aber mittlerweile bevorzuge ich da eher die Palina!

Leider ist der Playboy aber eh ein Photoshop-Hochglanzmagazin bei dem wir nie die "nackte Wahrheit" zu sehen bekommen würden!


----------



## PackerGermany (12 Apr. 2014)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Jahren hätte ich an erster Stelle die Babsi Schöneberger genannt. Aber mittlerweile bevorzuge ich da eher die Palina!
> 
> Leider ist der Playboy aber eh ein Photoshop-Hochglanzmagazin bei dem wir nie die "nackte Wahrheit" zu sehen bekommen würden!



Manchmal vielleicht auch besser so...!? :thumbup:


----------



## sachsen paule (12 Apr. 2014)

niemand, ist doch eh alles nur noch photoshop, kann ich drauf verzichten


----------



## thomashm (13 Apr. 2014)

sachsen paule schrieb:


> niemand, ist doch eh alles nur noch photoshop, kann ich drauf verzichten



Wie wahr, wie wahr.


----------



## Storm_Animal (13 Apr. 2014)

Alles Ich würde gerne Kate Ryan auf dem Cover sehen, die wurde wenigstens zur berühmtesten Belgierin gekührt...


----------



## PackerGermany (24 Apr. 2014)

:d:wow::wow::d


----------



## PackerGermany (31 Mai 2014)

...noch 11 Tage!


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Wie wärs denn mir Helene Fischer?


----------



## gauloises2 (1 Nov. 2015)

Sehr schöne Umfrage!!:thx: - Die Einwände mit Photoshop: Naja, man hätte ja auch formulieren können "Wen würdet Ihr am liebsten Mal "ganz ohne" sehen?" - Auf jeden Fall fände ich eine Neuauflage der Umfrage sehr schön! :thumbup:


----------

